# Navagating Through Passport Mine Field



## MaxPowerDC (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am interested in purchasing a business in Portugal (Lagos) and relocating before the end of the year. My wife and I are both Canadian citizens although we are currently living in Australia.

I have started to do some preliminary investigations into visa/passport requirements and it's seems like a pretty difficult process.

I do not have EU citizenship, however my wife may be able to get hers as she was born in Hungary.

Any thoughts on what might be the easiest way for us to get a visa that will allow us to stay and work? Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Max


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Maxpower,
When my son (dual citizen, Portuguese and South African), married (she is South African) I went to the consulate and asked a similar question. They have to register their marriage at the Portuguese consulate, then she is allowed to enter Portugal without a visa and to live there as long as she stays married. From Portugal she can travel to any other EU country without paying for visas.
If your wife can get her Hungarian passport you could reister your marriage at the Hungarian consulate, then you could also enter Hungary and then live in Europe without problems.
Unless the law has changed or the consulate gave me the wrong info. 
Good luck


----------

